# Opinión Eminence Alpha 12A



## Electronec (Ene 25, 2012)

Buenas compañeros:

Retomando un proyecto de amplificador de guitarra que tengo entre manos, he estado en una tienda especializada en altavoces/parlantes para adquirir uno de ellos.

El ampli en cuestión entregará unos 80W a 8Ω.

El altavoz que me han aconsejado es un Eminence Alpha 12A o el Alpha 10A.

Quería saber que opinan ustedes. Es buena la oferta o me han aconsejado mal.

Aquí les dejo el data:

http://www.usspeaker.com/ALPHA12-1.htm

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## SonyXploD (Ene 25, 2012)

particularmente yo .. los veo como woofers de monitoreo mas que de retumbe y boom.. 
deberias buscar unos que almenos tengan un fs de 30hz ,, yo tengo unos eminence deltalite 12 y me van de 10.. retumban un poco (no los pongo a mas xq para eso tengo subwoofers) y me dan voz de una manera fenomenal.


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 26, 2012)

Si es para guitarra dale tranquilo que no necesitas bajar mucho  es muy buen woofer, tiene 95db de sensibilidad, con 80w vas a volar todo


----------



## Electronec (Ene 26, 2012)

Gracias compañeros por responder.

Entonces es buen altavoz/parlante de rango estendido para guitarra ?. 
Ahora estoy a tiempo, porque hasta dentro de unos 15 dias no me lo voy a comprar.

Eso de lo de woofer de monitoreo, no me ha quedado claro, me lo podeis explicar.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 26, 2012)

Es un parlante casi ideal para una guitarra, dale para adelante que conozco bastante gente que ha usado el mismo (el de 12´´) y esta muy contenta.

Yo tampoco se a que se refieren con "monitoreo" sera que cree que son para monitores de piso...

Saludos


----------



## rash (Ene 26, 2012)

electronec también estoy interesado en un parlante para guitarra y este tiene una excelente relación calidad/precio... 

por cierto... ¿cómo son las condiciones de venta?....ya sabes, envío, pago, etc

saludos compañero


----------



## Electronec (Ene 27, 2012)

@juanfilas:  Gracias amigo por responder, tendré en cuenta tu opinión.

@rash: Lo voy a comprar en una tienda del centro de Madrid, no sé si venden on-line me imagino que sí y seguro que te lo podrán enviar. Te dejo el Link. La verdad que es una tienda muy especializada y prestigiosa.

http://www.casa-altavoces.com/v2/

Dale un vistazo y no obstante tengo el teléfono del comercial le puedo llamar si quieres o te paso el teléfono y los datos.
El de 12" vale en tienda 66e y el de 10" 58e. 
6 o 7 éuros mas caro que en algunos sitios web que he visitado pero luego te ahorras los gatos de envio.

Saludos.


----------



## SonyXploD (Ene 27, 2012)

te recomiendo estos http://www.usspeaker.com/delta lite2512II-1.htm son los que tengo y suenan una barbaridad, y te sirven para casi cualquier necesidad que tengas .

para monitor de estudio (me falto decir)  me refiero para guitarras, vocales etc. son buenos y suenan bien en ese ambito.. no son recomendables para necesidades con muchos graves (30-50hz) porque sencillamente no estan hechos para eso.

para cantar, kareoke, casa, practicas guitarra. vas de 10. 
para fiestas solo los puedes utilizar reproduciendo de 100hz hacia arriba para que no distorsionen y te rinda mas su potencia.

saludos


----------



## Electronec (Ene 27, 2012)

SonyXploD dijo:


> para monitor de estudio (me falto decir)  me refiero para guitarras, vocales etc. son buenos y suenan bien en ese ambito.. no son recomendables para necesidades con muchos graves (30-50hz) porque sencillamente no estan hechos para eso.
> saludos



Gracias por la aclaración.

Saludos.


----------



## rash (Ene 27, 2012)

..gracias electronec... voy a mirar un poco la página y ya te cuento... también estoy detrás de montar un ampli de guitarra...

saludos y cuidate compañero

rash


----------

